# Reptile vets manchester?



## mjsgeckos (Apr 7, 2008)

Can any1 recommend a reptile vet in the manchester area? thanks:no1:


----------



## big daddy 316 (Mar 9, 2008)

*vets in manchester*

not sure about manchester but there is a great one in chorley called hillcrest vets.ask for vince we have used him a few times when our beardie ossie was ill and he was very good.the prices were very reasonable.hope this helps


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Ashleigh are reptile specialists and put my uro back together. 
They are good.

*Ashleigh Veterinary Centre
221 Upper Chorlton Rd
Whaley Range
Manchester
Lancashire
M16 0DE 
0161 881 6868*


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Pennine Vets in Bury, not quite Manchester but close. I have used them twice and both times I was impressed. 2 of the vets are zoo vets and they have a big display in the foyer at the mo on proper care for reptiles inviting people with any queries about their animals husbandry to have a chat with the vets and nurses which I thought was pretty cool.

Went in the other day with my leos and saw a different vet and she knew her stuff when quizzing me about my set-up.

Reasonable price too, both times has cost me just under £25 including meds.

: victory:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> Ashleigh are reptile specialists and put my uro back together.
> They are good.
> 
> *Ashleigh Veterinary Centre
> ...


ive used these, and they saved my eggbound bd

there in the yellow pages

came highly recommend from breeders

there is also one in oldham - Tameside Vets - i think its called on the main road from ashton to oldham.

never used them, but a guy i new was a nurse there and said there really good with lots of well known contacts???


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> Ashleigh are reptile specialists and put my uro back together.
> They are good.
> 
> *Ashleigh Veterinary Centre*
> ...


I second these. Brilliant.


----------



## MOz (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah pennine vets in bury, very good, and less than 2 minutes from my house! lol


----------



## leigh0101 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Ashleigh Vets*

I took my (possibly) eggbound Panther Chameleon to Ashleigh Vets in Chorlton (and have used them in the past with only negative results). Even though all of my 4 females and my male had recently had check ups they prescribed too much zoocal-d to all of them after the eggbound situation. 

This seemed to be making them all ill and the eggfull female much worse. I questioned it several times and was concened about some sort of plague as two other healthy chams became ill.... they kept telling me i needed to keep up the twice daily dosage even though I kept questioning it as they started to die. I trusted them 100% and so kept doing as they told me.

It turns out that the dosage of zoocal-d prescribed poisoned them. All of them. I lost 5 chameleons, 3 of which where carrying eggs, due to this. I wouldn't argue with the people who have had great experiences with them, but for me, they over prescribed a treatment and I lost 5 chameleons within just over a week. 

I have checked and double checked with many sources and experts and it really was over prescribing zoocal-d that killed them... turns out maybe the eggbound female wasn't eggbound after all too. I was just a little nervous after reading stories on here and took her in a a precaution.

I still have the packaging and the persecution sticker on the bottle. I even questioned it after they all died and people had told me it was way too much but they still kept to their story that it was fine and necessary. At that point if they had told me a mistake had been made or something I could have accepted it but as far as I am concerned they would do this again which is a worry.

I will never be using them again and am going to give the guys in Bury a go if I need a vet again!


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

zukomonitor said:


> ive used these, and they saved my eggbound bd
> 
> there in the yellow pages
> 
> ...


^^^^^^these are on manchester road oldham,would never go back ever again not only a rip off they lost a royal yrs ago have used ashleigh vets 2-3 times all cheapish and good care would reccommend
and have not been the one in bury in tottington but have heard good things.
also beleive the vets in rochdale (crown vets i think it is)will treat reps too


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ashliegh....*

Ask to see,Aiden he is excellent with bds (wrote a book on em years back). There is also another exotics vet there, keeps bds, cannot remember her name tho, sorry. Use them for all my reps and skunkies!!!

Oh, the place in Bury.....nice but not so good on the knowledge really. Wouldnt go back to em afraid.

Dave


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd second Pennine Vets.. Started out at Ashleigh but grew less and less impressed with them.

The final straw was when I took Tango with symmetrical black patches on her gum line on either side of her jaw. I was pretty sure it was food related but Ashleigh insisted it was natural pigmentation after "looking under the microscope".. I went to Pennine for a second opinion and they told me it was dermatitis and scrubbed it off with a cotton bud.

I for one won't be using Ashleigh again.


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

MOz said:


> yeah pennine vets in bury, very good, and less than 2 minutes from my house! lol


 unfortunately about 50 mins walk from bury tram station


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

ashliegh house chorlton south manchester
specialist reptile centre mate


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

marcusjelly said:


> ashliegh house chorlton south manchester
> specialist reptile centre mate


i have to travel via public transport cos i dont have a car, its to far away from a train station


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

big daddy 316 said:


> not sure about manchester but there is a great one in chorley called hillcrest vets.ask for vince we have used him a few times when our beardie ossie was ill and he was very good.the prices were very reasonable.hope this helps


unfortunately its about 2and half mile from the nearest train station


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

Hardwicki said:


> *Ashleigh Veterinary Centre*
> *221 Upper Chorlton Rd*
> *Whaley Range*
> *Manchester*
> ...


definately reccomend these all our pets have been there


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> I'd second Pennine Vets.. Started out at Ashleigh but grew less and less impressed with them.
> 
> The final straw was when I took Tango with symmetrical black patches on her gum line on either side of her jaw. I was pretty sure it was food related but Ashleigh insisted it was natural pigmentation after "looking under the microscope".. I went to Pennine for a second opinion and they told me it was dermatitis and scrubbed it off with a cotton bud.
> 
> I for one won't be using Ashleigh again.


each reptile vets ive tried are at least 2 miles or more away from a train station

i live in glossop and its not looking good at the moment to find a reptile vet


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Adams Corns said:


> definately reccomend these all our pets have been there


 to far away from the nerest train station
i live in glossop


----------



## kazwa (Oct 20, 2010)

*Ashleigh Veterinary Centre*

Took our panther chameleon (Neville) to Ashleigh exotic animal centre in Manchester recently with an imbalance/lethargy/not eating problem.
He was seen by Aiden Raftery,who waited after hours for us to arrive,and took his time to explain fully the course of action he was going to take.
We found out we had inherited somebody elses problem,due to previous bad husbandry,Neville is suffering from MBD.
Mr. Raftery showed us the x rays,showing bowed limbs and atrociously calcium deficient toes.Neville is now undergoing a comprehensive treatment program and we are sure he will make a recovery.
We highly recommend these vets,the prices are reasonable,they are very knowledgable,and Mr.Raftery is a gentleman. :2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

kazwa said:


> Took our panther chameleon (Neville) to Ashleigh exotic animal centre in Manchester recently with an imbalance/lethargy/not eating problem.
> He was seen by Aiden Raftery,who waited after hours for us to arrive,and took his time to explain fully the course of action he was going to take.
> We found out we had inherited somebody elses problem,due to previous bad husbandry,Neville is suffering from MBD.
> Mr. Raftery showed us the x rays,showing bowed limbs and atrociously calcium deficient toes.Neville is now undergoing a comprehensive treatment program and we are sure he will make a recovery.
> We highly recommend these vets,the prices are reasonable,they are very knowledgable,and Mr.Raftery is a gentleman. :2thumb:


i live in glossop so Ashleigh exotic animal centre is hard to get to.
it would be train to manchester 35 mins - metro to old traford 30 mins - walk for another 40 mins to Ashleigh exotic animal centre so a near 2 hour trip not to mention the 40 minute walk, seems like to far to travel for me

btw a taxi for the distance of the 40 minute walk would cost far to much


----------



## Lealou (Mar 28, 2011)

I rang Ashleigh vets today, they want over £60 to tell me the sex of my 3 snakes, 
Two adults that need probing 
And one baby (not from the adults) that needs popping!!!

She tryed to tell me at on the phone that they needs blood test to determine sex of snakes,
I suggested them being probed instead and she asked me what that was....................

Hummmmmmm it seams over priced and they don't know what they are doing 
I'd rather take them too a vets but from what I heard on the phone they are trying to rip me off at best, at worst the receptionist is clueless????


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lealou said:


> I rang Ashleigh vets today, they want over £60 to tell me the sex of my 3 snakes,
> Two adults that need probing
> And one baby (not from the adults) that needs popping!!!
> 
> ...


 i think thats over priced for what it is, you only need probing to know what sex it is, and far as i know stockport pet warehouse does it for free
not sure youll have to give em a ring but they are nice people
SPW EXOTICS
bottom right it says free snake probing


----------



## Lealou (Mar 28, 2011)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i think thats over priced for what it is, you only need probing to know what sex it is, and far as i know stockport pet warehouse does it for free
> not sure youll have to give em a ring but they are nice people
> SPW EXOTICS
> bottom right it says free snake probing


Ahhhh! Thankyou! 
I have found a petshop in the next town that does it for £5, 
Took a lot of phone calls and asking around though!they seam to be breeders that supply local petshops aswell

So hopefully I'll know all tomorrow


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Lealou said:


> I rang Ashleigh vets today, they want over £60 to tell me the sex of my 3 snakes,
> Two adults that need probing
> And one baby (not from the adults) that needs popping!!!
> 
> ...


Its about a tenner to have your snakes sexed at Ashleigh, and you probably just got a receptionist or an auxiliary...the nurses or vets dont really answer the phone.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lealou said:


> Ahhhh! Thankyou!
> I have found a petshop in the next town that does it for £5,
> Took a lot of phone calls and asking around though!they seam to be breeders that supply local petshops aswell
> 
> So hopefully I'll know all tomorrow


i dont even know the sex of my corn snake, but since i am not a breeder it doesnt matter to me as long as it healthy lol


----------



## Lealou (Mar 28, 2011)

BecciBoo said:


> Its about a tenner to have your snakes sexed at Ashleigh, and you probably just got a receptionist or an auxiliary...the nurses or vets dont really answer the phone.


The woman on the phone put me on hold and asked another member of staff I was told it was a consultation fee per snake and then extra depending on how long it takes ect
Minimum £60

And I need to know what sex my two adults are because they were sold to me together and as a male n female. they also share the same viv and always have 
So for my own piece of mind I need to know 
If they are male and female I'd be happy for them to breed but I'd like to be organised if they are
If they are both boys (which I think they are) not a problem


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I would also recommend Ashleigh house, Sarah the vet did everything she could to help fraggle, bloods are done in house so same day or early in the next morning results, they even took her in for tests and looked after her whilst having xrays and bloods they did not charge me for keeping her in, sadly fraggle lost her battle last tuesday and it broke my heart, after 4 months of fighting, numerous tests xrays she just could not fight anymore, they treated me with respect and great professionalism and they really cared.: victory:


----------



## Lealou (Mar 28, 2011)

lilworm said:


> I would also recommend Ashleigh house, Sarah the vet did everything she could to help fraggle, bloods are done in house so same day or early in the next morning results, they even took her in for tests and looked after her whilst having xrays and bloods they did not charge me for keeping her in, sadly fraggle lost her battle last tuesday and it broke my heart, after 4 months of fighting, numerous tests xrays she just could not fight anymore, they treated me with respect and great professionalism and they really cared.: victory:


That's nice
And really sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Lealou said:


> The woman on the phone put me on hold and asked another member of staff I was told it was a consultation fee per snake and then extra depending on how long it takes ect
> Minimum £60


I'm one of the nurses there! There is a single price for sexing snakes, its about a tenner, as long as all you want is the snake sexing....if you want a full health check etc then it is £28ish for a consultation...I have never know anyone be charged a full consultation price for each individual animal.


----------



## Lealou (Mar 28, 2011)

BecciBoo said:


> I'm one of the nurses there! There is a single price for sexing snakes, its about a tenner, as long as all you want is the snake sexing....if you want a full health check etc then it is £28ish for a consultation...I have never know anyone be charged a full consultation price for each individual animal.


If your one of the nurses there and without this coming out the wrong way and you being offended
But ask which member of staff it was and correct her for future reference????
As because of this member of staff I have taken my custom else where I'm afraid


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Lealou said:


> If your one of the nurses there and without this coming out the wrong way and you being offended
> But ask which member of staff it was and correct her for future reference????
> As because of this member of staff I have taken my custom else where I'm afraid


already on it : victory:


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

I phoned ashliegh vets earlier on recommendation of this thread and a couple of other people, the person who answered the phone was rude and unhelpful to be honest. I asked simple questions about how much certain treatments and tests would cost and she didnt know the answer, how am i supposed to decide whether to use the service when the person who answers the phone doesn't know how much it costs? 

Anymore recommendations in Manchester before i phone pennine vets?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Dave Balls said:


> I phoned ashliegh vets earlier on recommendation of this thread and a couple of other people, the person who answered the phone was rude and unhelpful to be honest. I asked simple questions about how much certain treatments and tests would cost and she didnt know the answer, how am i supposed to decide whether to use the service when the person who answers the phone doesn't know how much it costs?
> 
> Anymore recommendations in Manchester before i phone pennine vets?


I'm sure it must be how you phrased the questions, we aren't really allowed to give advice out over the phone, but every member of staff has access to the prices


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

BecciBoo said:


> I'm sure it must be how you phrased the questions, we aren't really allowed to give advice out over the phone, but every member of staff has access to the prices


I phrased it "how much will the swabs cost and how much will baytril injections cost" becky, she replied "e eeeeeeeer ghhhhhh", then I explained what the swabs were and she still wasn't sure.

I used pennine vets in the end and got a straight reply to the same question. Maybe she was new or having an off day(the vet I saw at pennine did say you guys are good) but it did put me off.


----------



## gr8nico (Jan 19, 2015)

leigh0101 said:


> I took my (possibly) eggbound Panther Chameleon to Ashleigh Vets in Chorlton (and have used them in the past with only negative results). Even though all of my 4 females and my male had recently had check ups they prescribed too much zoocal-d to all of them after the eggbound situation.
> 
> This seemed to be making them all ill and the eggfull female much worse. I questioned it several times and was concened about some sort of plague as two other healthy chams became ill.... they kept telling me i needed to keep up the twice daily dosage even though I kept questioning it as they started to die. I trusted them 100% and so kept doing as they told me.
> 
> ...


I have taken my male panther chameleon to this clinic a week ago because my cham was looking weak and not well. I have been advised to leave him overnight and for blood testing as there were not apparent symptoms of what's wrong with him. Mr.B has been there for a week on antibiotics with no improvement whatsoever. More so he got weaker, stopped eating on his own, so they have taken further faeces tests which didn't show anything neither. I have been billed over £250 for god knows what (apart from the two tests) to get a call today that my chameleon passed away. I can only question now what would have happened if I kept him home and treat him myself, whether his condition would improve or not. But I think Mr.B was taken there early enough to get better. I would not trust them with my next pet that's for sure.


----------

